# NetGear WG111 V2 unter Debian Etch



## G-KilLa (16. November 2008)

Guten Morgen!
Also ich habe folgendes Problem:
sitze schon seit gestern abend an dem Problem so also hier mal die Daten:
Ich habe ein Windows Rechner auf dem Ich jetzt Linux Debian Etch draufgezogen habe.
Den NetGear WG111 V2 W-Lan Stick nutze ich zum connecten auf den Router.
Unter Windows läuft er super aber unter Linux hab ich so die Probleme das Ding zum laufen zu kriegen....
Ich brächte einen Treiber für den Debian Kernel: "2.6.18-6-686"
Wenn ihr mir einen Link zu einem geben könntet wäre das sehr gut da ich schon die halbe Nacht gegoogelt habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
G-KilLa


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. November 2008)

An deiner stelle würde ich einfach mal mit iwconfig schaun ob der Stick nicht schon erkannt ist. Denn eigentlich sollte der Treiber im Kernel enthalten sein. Falls nicht könnte dir der Link hier helfen: 

ubuntuusers.de-wiki:WLAN


----------

